# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Cung cấp sỉ/lẻ Chanh Đào Tươi tại Sài Gòn - HCM giá tốt nhất

## chanhdaoinfo

*Cung Cấp sỉ/lẻ Chanh Đào Tươi giá tốt nhất 
tại Sài Gòn, Hồ Chí Minh, Miền Tây, Đồng Nai, Vũng Tàu, Bình Dương
**
Bảng giá tổng hợp các loại chanh ngâm và sấu ngâm cập nhật ngày 10/9/2014
*

*Chanh đào tươi*
*1kg giá 85.000 VND
trên 3kg giá 80.000 VND
trên 10kg giá 75.000 VND


Chanh đào mật ong đường phèn:
-Hủ 420 ml giá 120.000 VND
-Hủ 720 ml giá 180.000 VND
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND
-Hủ 1.5 lít giá 310.000 VND
-Hủ 2 lít giá 410.000 VND

Chanh đào đường phèn
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND

Sấu
-Sấu tươi giá 75.000 VND
-Sấu ngâm đường giá 110.000 VND
-Sấu muối ớt giá 85.000 VND
-Sấu mắm giá 85.000 VND

Đơn hàng trên 500.000 VND sẽ freeship nội thành.

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/dacsantheomua*
*Website: http://www.chanhdao.info*

*Link vnexpress: http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...c-2307175.html*

*Link youtube: http://youtu.be/XLhIFjY4QAI*

*
Liên hệ: 0983480068 -* *0903147901** (Phone, Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)*

*Địa chỉ: 767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM







Mùa Chanh Đào chỉ vỏn vẹn 2-3 tháng rất ngắn vì vậy các chị tranh thủ mua về ngâm mật ong đường phèn làm thuốc trị ho cho cả nhà nha.

Miền Bắc đang vào mùa chanh đào, tại các chợ, các bà nội trợ nô nức mua Chanh Đào về ngâm cho mùa đông sắp tới. Nhiều người tiết lộ bài thuốc chanh đào ngâm mật ong, đường phèn giúp bé tăng sức đề kháng và trị ho nhẹ khi trời trở lạnh, người lớn và trẻ em uống mỗi ngày 1 muỗng café thì có thể phòng bệnh viêm họng và ho do lạnh. Còn nếu các bé đã ho nặng, ho có đàm hoặc sốt thì các mẹ cứ ẳm đi bác sĩ cho yên tâm ạ.



Việt Nam có khoảng 20 loài chanh khác nhau, trong đó giống chanh đào là một vị thuốc quý, rất được ưa chuộng.Chanh Đào thường có từ tháng 8, 9 trong năm. Khi chín vỏ chanh mỏng, màu vàng hanh chứa nhiều tinh dầu, ruột hồng đào, rất thơm. Cũng có loại chanh đào ruột vàng nghệ. 
Liên hệ mua Chanh Đào: các chị vui lòng gọi để mình báo giá nha 0983480068 (Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)
767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM*

*Hàng về mỗi ngày nha.

*

*Các cách ngâm Chanh Đào*
*


1. Chanh Đào + Đường Phèn (Dành cho các bé nhỏ dưới 1 tuổi chưa dùng được mật ong)
Nguyên liệu: cứ 1 kg chanh + 1kg đường phèn.
Cách làm: Hủ lọ thủy tinh trụng qua nước sôi để ráo nước, chanh rửa sạch 1 lần rồi ngâm với nước muối pha loãng khoảng 30’, vớt ra để ráo nước (có thể phơi nắng hoặc dùng khăn sạch lau).
Chanh cắt lát mỏng, cứ 1 lớp chanh 1 lớp đường, cuối hủ thì nén bằng thanh tre cho chanh không bị nổi lên trên.
Sau 1 tháng khi chanh chuyển sang màu nâu đỏ thì dùng được.




2. Chanh Đào + Đường Phèn + Mật Ong
Nguyên liệu: cứ 1 kg chanh + 0.5kg đường phèn + 1 lít mật ong
Cách làm: Hủ lọ thủy tinh trụng qua nước sôi để ráo nước, chanh rửa sạch 1 lần rồi ngâm với nước muối pha loãng khoảng 30’, vớt ra để ráo nước (có thể phơi nắng hoặc dùng khăn sạch lau).
Chanh cắt lát mỏng, cứ 1 lớp chanh 1 lớp đường, cuối hủ thì nén bằng thanh tre cho chanh và đổ mật ong vào. Vì mật ong có gas nên sau 1 tuần thường sẽ có 1 lớp bọt trắng nổi lên, chị nào mới làm lần đầu cũng phát hoảng sợ hư nhưng không sao đâu các chị ạ vì sau khoảng 2-3 tuần bọt nó sẽ tự tan hết, nếu siêng thì vớt bọt ra cũng được nhưng nhớ là các dụng cụ vớt cũng phải khô ráo và trụng qua nước sôi trước nha.




3. Chanh Đào Ngâm Muối (món này mình thích nè)
Năm ngoái ngâm 1 hủ theo công thức 1 kg chanh + 1kg muối xong nó mặn quá, nhưng nghe người ta nói càng mặn thì càng tốt J không biết chắc không nửa.
Có rất nhiều cách hướng dẫn làm chanh muối, các chị có thể tham khảo nhưng khuyên các chị nên chọn cách đun sôi muối với nước rồi lọc nước muối qua cái ray có lót 1 lớp bông gòn . Sau k hi lọc sẽ hết hồn vì muối hột dơ quá là dơ J



4. Chanh Đào pha nước chanh uống và ăn lát chanh
Cách này rất ít thấy ai nói đến, vì Chanh có nhiều vitamin C, màu hồng lại đẹp nửa nên mình hay pha nước chanh để uống, đề cắt 2 lỏng để dành lại để trang trí và ăn luôn.
Vì vỏ chanh đào mỏng, và có nhiều tinh dầu nên sau khi pha nước uống, cái vị chua nó tan ra trong nước đường hết rồi nên khi nhai cá vỏ chanh rất ngon (không tin thì mời các chị thử nha). Hôm vừa rồi mình bị đau họng hoài, không muốn uống thuốc nên ăn thử 2 lát thì thấy bớt hẳn đau họng.*
*
*
Đơn hàng trên 500.000 VND sẽ freeship nội thành.

*Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/dacsantheomua*
*Website: http://www.chanhdao.info*

*Link 5giay: http://www.5giay.vn/am-thuc/6960261-...-chi-minh.html*

*Link vnexpress: http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...c-2307175.html*

*Link youtube: http://youtu.be/XLhIFjY4QAI*

*
Liên hệ: 0983480068 -* *0903147901** (Phone, Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)

Địa chỉ: 767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM*

----------


## chanhdaoinfo

*Bảng giá tổng hợp các loại chanh ngâm và sấu ngâm cập nhật ngày 20/9/2014
*

*Chanh đào tươi*
*1kg giá 85.000 VND
trên 3kg giá 80.000 VND
trên 10kg giá 75.000 VND


Chanh đào mật ong đường phèn:
-Hủ 420 ml giá 120.000 VND
-Hủ 720 ml giá 180.000 VND
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND
-Hủ 1.5 lít giá 310.000 VND
-Hủ 2 lít giá 410.000 VND

Chanh đào đường phèn
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND

Sấu
-Sấu tươi giá 75.000 VND
-Sấu ngâm đường giá 110.000 VND
-Sấu muối ớt giá 85.000 VND
-Sấu mắm giá 85.000 VND

Đơn hàng trên 400.000 VND sẽ freeship nội thành.

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/dacsantheomua*
*Website: http://www.chanhdao.info*

*Link 5giay: http://www.5giay.vn/am-thuc/6960261-...-chi-minh.html*

*Link vnexpress: http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...c-2307175.html*

*Link youtube: http://youtu.be/XLhIFjY4QAI*

*Liên hệ mua sỉ/lẻ: 0983480068 -* *0903147901** (Phone, Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)*

*Địa chỉ: 767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM*

----------


## chanhdaoinfo

*Bảng giá tổng hợp các loại chanh ngâm và sấu ngâm cập nhật ngày 20/9/2014
*

*Chanh đào tươi*
*1kg giá 85.000 VND
trên 3kg giá 80.000 VND
trên 10kg giá 75.000 VND


Chanh đào mật ong đường phèn:
-Hủ 420 ml giá 120.000 VND
-Hủ 720 ml giá 180.000 VND
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND
-Hủ 1.5 lít giá 310.000 VND
-Hủ 2 lít giá 410.000 VND

Chanh đào đường phèn
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND

Sấu
-Sấu tươi giá 75.000 VND
-Sấu ngâm đường giá 110.000 VND
-Sấu muối ớt giá 85.000 VND
-Sấu mắm giá 85.000 VND

Đơn hàng trên 400.000 VND sẽ freeship nội thành.

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/dacsantheomua*
*Website: http://www.chanhdao.info*

*Link 5giay: http://www.5giay.vn/am-thuc/6960261-...-chi-minh.html*

*Link vnexpress: http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...c-2307175.html*

*Link youtube: http://youtu.be/XLhIFjY4QAI*

*Liên hệ mua sỉ/lẻ: 0983480068 -* *0903147901** (Phone, Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)*

*Địa chỉ: 767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM*

----------


## chanhdaoinfo

*Bảng giá tổng hợp các loại chanh ngâm và sấu ngâm cập nhật ngày 05/10/2014
*

*Chanh đào tươi*
*1kg giá 85.000 VND
trên 3kg giá 80.000 VND
trên 10kg giá 75.000 VND

*
*Chanh đào mật ong đường phèn*
*-Hủ 420 ml giá 120.000 VND
-Hủ 720 ml giá 180.000 VND
-Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND
-Hủ 1.5 lít giá 310.000 VND*
*Chanh đào đường phèn*

*-Hủ 1 lít giá 180.000 VND

*

*Mật ong nguyên chất*

*1lít chai nhựa = 180.000 vnd
1lit chai thủy tinh = 200.000 vnd
1/2 lít chai nhựa = 90.000 vnd
250ml thủy tinh = 50.000 vnd
*

*Sấu*
*-Sấu tươi giá 80.000 VND
-Sấu ngâm đường giá 110.000 VND
-Sấu muối ớt giá 85.000 VND
*

*Đơn hàng trên* 40*0.000 VND sẽ freeship nội thành, mua* hàng của shop được tặng thêm 2 cái nan nhựa mỗi ký (shop khác tính 5.000/cái) *.

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/dacsantheomua*
*Website: http://www.chanhdao.info*

*Link 5giay: http://www.5giay.vn/am-thuc/6960261-...-chi-minh.html*

*Link vnexpress: http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...c-2307175.html*

*Link youtube: http://youtu.be/XLhIFjY4QAI*

*
Liên hệ: 0983480068 -* *0903147901** (Phone, Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)*

*Địa chỉ: 767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM









*

----------


## chanhdaoinfo

*Bảng giá tổng hợp các loại chanh ngâm và sấu ngâm cập nhật ngày 05/11/2014*

*Chanh đào tươi*

*1kg giá 95.000 VND
 trên 5kg giá 90.000 VND
 trên 10kg giá 85.000 VND*

*Chanh đào mật ong đường phèn:*

*-Hủ 420 ml giá 120.000 VND
 -Hủ 720 ml giá 180.000 VND
 -Hủ 1 lít giá 240.000 VND
 -Hủ 1.5 lít giá 310.000 VND*

*Chanh đào đường phèn*

*-Hủ 1 lít giá 180.000 VND*




*Đơn hàng trên* 50*0.000 VND sẽ freeship nội thành, mua* hàng của shop được tặng thêm 2 cái nan nhựa mỗi ký (shop khác tính 5.000/cái) *.

 Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/dacsantheomua* 

*Website: http://www.chanhdao.info*

*Link vnexpress: http://doisong.vnexpress.net/tin-tuc...c-2307175.html*

*Link youtube: http://youtu.be/XLhIFjY4QAI*


*Liên hệ: 0983480068 -* *0903147901** (Phone, Viber, Zalo, Nick yahoo, skype: lelinhphuong8x)*

*Địa chỉ: 767/13 Trần Hưng Đạo, P.1, Quận 5, HCM*

----------


## kohan

Chanh đào này tốt lắm ý. Mình bị ho toàn nhờ chanh đào mà khỏi thôi. Lâu rồi ho chả dùng thuốc Nhưng mình chỉ dùng chanh đào mật ong với đường phèn thôi. Không dùng được với muối mặn lắm

----------

